# Fairhaven waiting thread



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all!!! I thought I wouldn't be starting my waiting thread














until later in the month. I had calculated 5 does due in March. Now it looks like my saucy little tart of a doe "Pepsin" managed to get bred through the fence. I do believed she will go anytime. Ligs are gone, udder is strutted. So far no "here we go" discharge or contractions. I've been watching her for two days - hope she goes today as the weather is warmer - and of course it's valentines day!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sneaky! Can't wait to see some little cupids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you have more than one buck? Yeah that udder's pretty full to wait for March, lol! Happy kidding, can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She is being stubborn!!! She's happily chewing her cud. She's so ready- but taking her sweet time. At the time, I only had one buck - Shadow, and I prefer to take them on dates. Pepsin is such a tart when she is in season, I should have locked her up. I'm thinking too much about her - I had a dream she kidded a duckling.........yes - not buckling.......duckling.......I've lost it!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, I'm curious. How did that turn out lol?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not good.........I will say no more. Ya'll don't need to know how crazy I get around kidding season.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s such a pretty girl! Is this her third freshening (random guess)?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! Of course "about to pop" aren't the best conformation shots! It's her fourthfreshening. She has given me twins every year, and usually has an easy time of it. She kidded around 2 am last year. I'm hoping that's not a repeat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ouch! That strutted udder makes me shudder! Shows us some kids and get some relief Pepsin!

Got a photo of Shadow? 

I too suffer from goat kidding dreams (nightmares..really) as the time approaches.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

These were taken back in August - he keeps growing. 1 1/2 years old here


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Taken back in August 1 1/2 years old. He keeps on growing!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Beautiful!!! **Really** like him!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He’s SO handsome!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all........Pepsin is still doing nothing. Going for another check in a few......


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Still nothing. She wants to wait until she sees the men with the white coats take me away.....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything new?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing - instead of "how many babies are in there?" predictions, I think I'll take a picture and ask "So how BIG do you think her udder will get?" It's insane. She was 5 days overdue last year by my records - she is the queen of doe code!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So Pepsin officially wants to be crowned "Doe Code Queen - 2018" - here she is today. Also pictured is Aquafor (aka "Fiona" ff due March 9th), Chiclets due March 11th and Bella (looking at you) and Peppy both due March 31st. They are ff as well. This is Chiclets 4th freshening.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh, your goats are so stinking pretty! I know babies are cute, and you've got to be fit to be tied on account of Pepsin, but your does are stunning! Okay, the babies are the cute ones... see how much trouble the adults are? Hb you keep the babies & I keep your adults??


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You are so very kind!!! It's been a work in progress - lots of hard culling decisions. Every year I just pray for healthy, thriving kids and mamas! (And some keeper does of course )


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Hopefully she stops holding the babies hostage soon.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She still hasn't given up those babies??


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nope. I had marked her due date as March 5th, but with her udder and ligaments totally gone, I thought she had an oops breeding. Her udder is HUGE. So, I'm putting my vote in for Queen of Doe Code 2018






This is the "Queen" a couple hours ago. Poor girl has a hard time laying down around that udder. I still think she will just have twins.....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Surely she must have kidded by now?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Following!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepsin kidded last night at 9 pm. Three bucklings. First two were fine, the third was breech, one foot back, one pulled up by his ear. Thought for sure he would die - came out full of fluid and limp, after much rearranging. He is still here and finally stood on his own two hours ago - such a miracle and a ton of work. Mom is sore, still needs to pass some more goop......other two seem to be doing well so far. Will post pics later - of course the third (might as well call him Trouble) is in the house.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, so lucky you were there to help, good job saving him! Congrats, and so happy Mom will get some relief from that massive udder!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So, finally pics. Pepsin does feel much better (I did have to milk her out some!), and the 3rd baby is finally standing on his own and beginning to suck from a bottle. Other two have figured things out, so hooray! I am not good at taking pics, but here are the boys.......now we need the doe fairy to come for the other girls


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable, congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! So glad everyone is doing fine! The one on the right in the first pic makes me think of a baby deer with those spots, so cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks all, the boys are gaining nicely, two more due this week, Aquafor (Fiona) and Chiclets. Hopefully the doe fairy will visit this time around! Enoy some 3 day old baby pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So on watch every couple of hours again......Fiona is due tomorrow, Chiclets Monday.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You guys work a lot of magic most of the time! Start asking the doe fairy to visit!:rungoat::rungoat::rungoat:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

No babies yet...... Fiona due yesterday, Chiclets due Monday.......... it's the wait and see game. I think Pepsin gifted her doe code crown to the other girls... They will probably go at the same time, the stinkers!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Well Chiclets had twins and Fiona had a single. ALL BUCKS. Well poo. All are healthy - the single was huge weighing in at 10.8 lbs -poor first time mama! Fiona is still learning how to be a mom so I'm going out every couple of hours making sure baby is latching on. I think she is starting to get the hang of things. Chiclets is a great mama. Pics as follows....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for all the males but they are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks - at least I have 3 spoken for, but I so do love having some does!


----------

